
Ask HN: Building an “event” site / vertical social network - willart4food
I am an Artist first and then an Entrepreneur.  I can do a lot of stuff on Wordpress and some on Drupal, but that&#x27;s just about it.<p>I have secured a good domain name for Art Openings and I want to put together a site where gallery owners and Museums could post their own events and openings.  At first I might have to see it myself and I am OK with it.<p>Is there a WP theme that I can use? Premium is fine.<p>Or a plugin? Premium is fine.<p>Or Drupal?<p>Or . . a wiki?<p>Or maybe I could do a vertical social network using  NING or Discourse?<p>Needs not to be perfect, just needs to validate MVP.<p>Thank you for any and all suggestions.
======
kid_thunder
Anything but Drupal. A good start, if your not a developer, and don't plan on
building a custom solution from the ground up, start with:
[https://theeventscalendar.com/](https://theeventscalendar.com/)

